# Homemade Moose Decoy



## DubleLungEm (Mar 26, 2008)

nice work


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## bljc30 (Feb 25, 2008)

good work!!


----------



## JAMO (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice job what kind of material is it made from?


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Looks good ,good luck with it .Be sure to post some after pic's.


----------



## Grousebait (Jul 27, 2009)

That will work. Kind of like cheating though haha


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

you didnt even forget that taco


----------



## Struttinhoyt88 (Jul 3, 2008)

jlh42581 said:


> you didnt even forget that taco


Lol...


----------



## mattbrewer320 (Oct 29, 2009)

jlh42581 said:


> you didnt even forget that taco


:lol3::lol3: I almost spit on my computer screen


----------



## clw74 (Aug 28, 2006)

jlh42581 said:


> you didnt even forget that taco


funny


----------

